# Xing Yi Quan or Wing Chun? Can't Decide



## Vizion

Hello everyone.

I have been having trouble deciding whether to take Xing Yi or Wing Chun. I will state for the record I have not checked out either school in the area teaching these yet, but was wondering in the meantime if anyone could offer any insight.

I have been in love watching video of Xing Yi and feel in the heart that is the style I want to learn, but we also have a Wing Chun sifu here by the name of Russell Cichon who learned from the second son of the legendary Yip Man, teacher of Bruce Lee. So already being intrigued by Wing Chun, that adds alot of weight to that side of the coin since Yip Man gave the world so many great students and teachers of the style.

I eventually want to take more than one style, so I might end up with both but which would be best for the beginning student in the long run?


----------



## oaktree

Vizion said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I have been having trouble deciding whether to take Xing Yi or Wing Chun. I will state for the record I have not checked out either school in the area teaching these yet, but was wondering in the meantime if anyone could offer any insight.
> 
> I have been in love watching video of Xing Yi and feel in the heart that is the style I want to learn, but we also have a Wing Chun sifu here by the name of Russell Cichon who learned from the second son of the legendary Yip Man, teacher of Bruce Lee. So already being intrigued by Wing Chun, that adds alot of weight to that side of the coin since Yip Man gave the world so many great students and teachers of the style.
> 
> I eventually want to take more than one style, so I might end up with both but which would be best for the beginning student in the long run?


 
Hello Vizion 
 What appeals to you about Xingyiquan or Wingchun?
Xingyiquan for me is very exciting and alot of internal development.
The stance training known as Santi shi is very demanding and rewarding allowing you
to experience new levels of yourself. 

The Wu Xing(5 element) fists also are excellent skills in handling not only self defense conflicts but the model can be use to deal with verbal conflicts as well.

People who do Wing Chun can tell you things about their style. 
You can look around on the threads watch some Youtube videos visit the book store or online and see what appeals to you.

Check out the classes too. Maybe you like Xingyi alot but some how you just click very well with the Wing Chun teacher good luck on your journey.


----------



## ggg214

both are good CMAs. for me , i prefer WC.
however, when you decide to choose one from the two, you should consider which sifu is better. "better" means great kungfu in the style, good instruction in teaching.
in chinese old saying, great teacher will educate the great student(&#21517;&#24072;&#20986;&#39640;&#24466.


----------



## Nabakatsu

I practice Wing Tzun,aka Wing Chun, and yeah, I loveeeeeee it, been at it for about 2 years, and it's great.. I've seen a fair amount of XingYi videos, and that looks awesome too, Take a look at application videos of both, and just as much video as you can.. find out which one that resonates more with ya, and than check out both classes, like the others said, a good sifu is important, especially when both styles are so great, best of luck sir, and keep us posted!


----------



## Vizion

Thanks.

I have been checking ALOT of video out, and especially the application videos and any sparring I come across.

I suppose that meeting the teachers is the next step, so I will let you guys know how that goes when I do. 

Both styles are so clean, direct, and beautiful. I am leaning hard to Xing Yi though. Watching video the moves just "feel" right when I see them. And as for application, I grew up in a rough neighborhood and with a Green Beret for a father... both taught me to finish a fight quickly and effectively and that is what I am seeing from Xing Yi Quan. Wing Chun is beautiful as an art and I can see that become very effective once mastered.

Wonder how well the two styles blend? I am new to the arts so I will bide my time until I meet the teachers and the class. I do continue to welcome all insight and thanks.


----------



## clfsean

I practice XYQ along with Choy Lee Fut & Chen Taiji. It fits PERFECTLY!!!!

Think of XYQ (at least I do) as a "finishing art" that is to say, it opens new ideas to add on to whatever else you have already & is all about finality.


----------



## Nabakatsu

I too aim to learn a secondary striking art eventually, not sure if it will be external, internal, a hakka art, or even chinese for that matter, I want to learn some judo or other form of grappling at some point too! who knows what'll happen


----------



## geezer

Nabakatsu said:


> I too aim to learn a secondary striking art eventually, not sure if it will be external, internal, a hakka art, or even chinese for that matter, I want to learn some judo or other form of grappling at some point too! who knows what'll happen


 
I'd avoid Hakka, Phoenix eye, Fukien White Crane or anything else too close to Wing Chun (Tsun/Tzun) since their similarity might actually cause more confusion. Have you ever thought about going deeper into the Cadena de Mano that Rene Latosa teaches. It's awesomely effective and can be integrated with the WT you already know. There are significant differences too, but at the level of _concept_, it will complement what you already do. Of course some of my teachers don't see that. Each to their own. 

Now back to the OP: WC or Xing-Yi? Stop watching youtube and go _participate_ in some classes. That will tell you which school you want to belong to. Until you actually try a class, you are just daydreaming. And, count yourself lucky to have such great options to choose between!


----------



## Nabakatsu

I've heard that from a lot of people I've talked to Steve, I appreciate the insight!
I just love the way jook lum looks, but alas, I think your right, and the latosa stuff is pretty awesome, way to keep a fella on track!


----------



## WC_lun

I prefer Wing Chun, but that is just me.  i'd reccomend visiting both schools and let the information you get from that be your deciding factor.


----------



## yak sao

I don't think you could go wrong with either style. they are both excellent CMA. Try out a couple of classes of each to see which style "fits" you best, and also, the teacher is a big factor.


----------



## procmail

Vizion said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have been checking ALOT of video out, and especially the application videos and any sparring I come across.
> 
> I suppose that meeting the teachers is the next step, so I will let you guys know how that goes when I do.
> 
> Both styles are so clean, direct, and beautiful. I am leaning hard to Xing Yi though. Watching video the moves just "feel" right when I see them. And as for application, I grew up in a rough neighborhood and with a Green Beret for a father... both taught me to finish a fight quickly and effectively and that is what I am seeing from Xing Yi Quan. Wing Chun is beautiful as an art and I can see that become very effective once mastered.
> 
> Wonder how well the two styles blend? I am new to the arts so I will bide my time until I meet the teachers and the class. I do continue to welcome all insight and thanks.



A year ago I had this decision to make too.

I think it's good if you can attend a trial lesson for each school, just to see whether you like the style of teaching as well as decide if you can fit in (although this may be hard to do in one lesson).

As far as I know, both XY and WC are economic styles, and aim to finish fights ASAP. 

To me, after watching multiple videos, the WC style is more naturally. I was also very attracted to the Chi Sau exercises in WC.

I chose WC at the end, and have been enjoying it.

If an opportunity arises a few years later, I may join the XY class too, but only if I feel I won't be confused


----------



## Vizion

Thanks again for all the insight. We are having a huge snow storm where I am and I am going out of town for awhile in a couple of weeks, but as all that is over with I will check them both out.


----------



## TaiChiTJ

Both are fine martial arts. 

Hsing-I organizes its curriculum around energy concepts named after various things such as Wood (think Wing Chun's horizontal punch with the body behind it), which is defeated by Metal (think of how a metal axe chops down on wood), Metal is defeated by Fire (think and explosive upward movement like Tai Chi's Fair Lady at Shuttles), Fire defeated by Water(think water springing up), Water by Earth (think the earth soaking up water). 

Besides those five elements Hsing I has either 10 or 12 animals depending on the lineage. 

Here's a demonstration of using Hsing I's snake form: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4QYf9BLFVg&feature=related

Years ago I was reading about the history of Wing Chun and the author said Yip Man was taught Wing Chun in Five Element terms and later, in modernizing it, decided to teach it without reference to the five elements. 

Both are fine arts, worthy of study!


----------



## rooke

Depends on what you want. But I'd say that if you were going to play the odds, and your primary concern was fighting, Wing Chun. 

Why?

Xing Yi Quan in China does spar and fight. Not so much here. Very rare. Most Xing Yi Quan places here focus on "Chi Cultivation" and talking about how this element destroys that, this element leads to that, etc. etc. A bunch of nice philosophy and culture, but nothing that trains you. If you do find a place that spars, then GREAT.

Chunners may not spar as much, and some may talk alot about the esoteric stuff, but they'll do alot more 2 man drills which is CLOSER to sparring. If you can find them doing drills against a resisting opponent, that's even closer yet! 

So its not which art is better, its which has the better training method. If standing still for hours and hours was all you needed to win a fight, that's what every UFC star would be doing (hey, millions of $$$ are on the line). But you need more. That's just a small part. You need to work with others and put the time in. Chunners tend to get CLOSER to it, then Xing Yi Quan folks in THIS country. 

Muay Thai would be the best yet due to its training methods. But Wing Chun would be good from the choices you gave. 

But the idea is this:
Solo training < Cooperative Partner Drills < Live / Resistive Partner Drills < Sparring

But ya gotta start at the beginning. Its not the art. Its training methods + person. But again, I'm coming from a self-defense POV...

Just my opinion,
Rooke


----------

